# No Carve Pauite Deadfall



## Sigma3survival (Mar 4, 2011)

List any primitive traps that you guys know that are extremely simple and quick to construct. The No carve method is a little different than the typical method and requires no knife and no notch carving. I like to use this specific trap as the first type of traps that I put up on something like a knife only course. You could easily set 20 or more of these in a day and it will produce better yields because of its sensitivity and versatility. Check out the video below and post any ideas you have! Thanks


----------

